# New gallery is up!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Just uploaded a few pics to my gallery.

Let me know what you think 

http://gtaaquaria.com/gallery/showgallery.php?ppuser=287&cat=500


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

v. nice pics and fish!! I have yet to master photographing aquaria.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks! I wish I could offer you some tips and secret methods but all my shots are pretty much dumb luck. I take LOTS of pics. For every good pic, there is roughly 50 that don't work.

My camera isn't the greatest. It's a Minolta Dimage Z1. 3.2 Mega Pixel. I like it but it is not the greatest for taking fish pics. I borrow my boss' Nikon D200 every now and then. That is a great camera and makes it much easier to get good shots.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

nice pics.. thanks for sharing.. i like the last one best..
What species is that?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Depends who you ask  

Sold as Thorichthys Ellioti. Bought from Harold at Menagerie. After doing to some reading, it looks as though T. Ellioti is a junior synonym of T. Macculipinnis. 
This one is only about 1" here. He is now about 2.5" and looking great. He has a mate and they have spawned twice. No fry made it. Too many hungry tankmates!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

all eaten?? thats a waste though.. beautiful fish..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice!!! I do love the first photo and i dont know why...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> all eaten?? thats a waste though.. beautiful fish..


Ya, they are still pretty young and I don't have a tank for them yet. Soon 



Ciddian said:


> Very nice!!! I do love the first photo and i dont know why...


Thanks! He is my little water puppy. He is growing very slowly but turning out to be a very nice fish.


----------

